# Up Coming Wedding. Newbie needs help



## PhotoCalifornia (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello pro's 
I have been really into photography for a few years, and even run a buisness as a fine and street art photography and some product photography, and a lot of sports. My best friend is getting married and they asked me to be the wedding photographer. I am confident in my equipment and skill, I just do not know what shots to get, can anyone give me a list of go to shots.


----------



## CdTSnap (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive done a couple for friends and friends of friends, still not pro but I found the best way (for me) is to tell them to ignore you and enjoy the day. I got much more natural smiles and things, less awkward shots. I struggled with getting them to pose correctly (directing people) at the start...


----------



## KelSS90 (Mar 24, 2014)

I bet if you searched on Google, or Pinterest even, you could find a pretty comprehensive list of the "must haves". 

When we hired our wedding photographer she sent me a list of all the shots she tries to get and had me edit it. I took some shots out that weren't all that important to me (though I'm sure she still captured those if the opportunity presented itself) and added any extra shots that I really wanted and sent it back to her. I might still have it somewhere - I will look and if I do I'll shoot you a PM with it. 

Also note, she stressed to us that there were no truly guaranteed shots. That anything could happen and something may be missed. We obviously trusted her -- she'd never missed a super important moment before (walking down the isle, first kiss, etc) and she had a second shooter as well, but still something that is important to tell clients.


----------



## Tony S (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, you got some pretty positive answers here.  I am in the Google it camp since there are so many options out there to pick from.

Now be ready to get hammered.  Newbies shooting a wedding, let alone a friends wedding can and have taken some heat from members in the past.  So pull on your big kid panties and be ready. 

  My take on this is that if it's one of my best friends I don't want to be taking photographs, I want to enjoy and join in on the celebration of their new life together. Taking the pictures tosses that out the window. 

Good luck.


----------



## Designer (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2014)

The key is preparation.  Sit down with the bride and groom (mainly the bride; grooms don't really serve any purpose at weddings, at least as far as I can tell) and find out exactly how the ceremony is supposed to go.  You should have a 'map' in your pocket of what time what is going to happen, and more importantly, in what sequence.  Where & when does she plan to toss the boquet, where is the register, what is the route of the recssional, etc, etc; which of these are critical to her?  Is this a conventional North American type protestant wedding, a Catholic wedding or one of an entirely different faith?  Know this in advance so that you can review the process and be able to prompt the bride, "What about...?"  Also ask the couple if there are any special people, for instance did 92 year old Aunt Mary travel all the way from North Gumboot Junction to be here, and they want a photo of her because this is the last time they might see her?  As also mentioned ensure that they understand that while you will do your best, you cannot PROMISE anything!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 25, 2014)

this was posted a while back and I snagged it. 
seems like a pretty good checklist.


----------



## KelSS90 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is the one that was given to me from our photographer... 

Pre-Ceremony Shoot with Groom
Close-ups and Full Length - Alone
With Best Man
Checking your tie and/or finishing up
Getting ready candids 
Groom's Details, i.e. boutonniere, tuxes hanging, bottle of cologne, card/gift from bride, etc.
Pre-Ceremony Shoot with Bride

Close-ups and Full Length - Alone
Putting on the finishing touches
Adjusting garter
With Maid of Honor
Bride's Details, i.e. the dress, the shows, the bouquets, makeup, jewelry, card/gift from the groom, etc.
Ceremony
Ushers seating guests and mothers
Bride's Arrival
Processional
Bride being walked down the aisle
Groom waiting at the altar 
Bride being given away
Blessings 
Exchanging rings
Exchanging vows
Exchanging kiss
Signing marriage license
With officiant
Recessional
In front of the hall after ceremony
Candids outside with guests
Formal Photo Shoot
Bride Alone
Groom Alone
With wedding party
Bride & Groom together - various locations 
Hands with wedding rings
Reception Photos
Talking with guests at reception - receiving line
First dance
Cutting the cake
Toasting
Dancing and candids at the reception
Wedding Cake before cutting
Food or desert tables
Organist and/or soloists
DJ
Any decorations that you have spent a lot of time and energy putting together.
Candid photos of everyone at the reception
Photo of the invitation with bouquets, toasting glasses and table centerpieces





Family photos
Bride with Mother & Father
Bride with Siblings (you may want to do individually or as a group)
Bride with Mother, Father and Siblings
Bride with Mother, Father, Siblings, their spouses and children
Bride with Grandparents
Family generation photo including all above (you may want to wait and do this with the groom) 
Groom with Mother & Father
Groom with Siblings (you may want to do individually or as a group)
Groom with Mother, Father and Siblings
Groom with Mother, Father, Siblings and their spouses and children
Groom with Grandparents
Family generation photo including all above (you may want to wait and do this with the bride)
Bride, Groom and Bride's Parents
Bride, Groom and Groom's Parents
Bride, Groom and Both Sets of Parents
Bride, Groom and Bride's Grandparents
Bride, Groom and Groom's Grandparents 
Bride, Groom and Bride's Siblings
Bride, Groom and Groom's Siblings
Bride, Groom and all Siblings
Bride, Groom and Brides entire family
Bride, Groom and Grooms entire family 
Bride, Groom and both families combined


----------



## KelSS90 (Mar 25, 2014)

That was supposed to be attached as a PDF. Sorry everyone!!


----------



## NjStacker22 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tony S said:


> Ok, you got some pretty positive answers here.  I am in the Google it camp since there are so many options out there to pick from.
> 
> Now be ready to get hammered.  Newbies shooting a wedding, let alone a friends wedding can and have taken some heat from members in the past.  So pull on your big kid panties and be ready.
> 
> ...



my first thought...


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> Hello pro's
> I have been really into photography for a few years, and even run a buisness as a fine and street art photography and some product photography, and a lot of sports. My best friend is getting married and they asked me to be the wedding photographer. I am confident in my equipment and skill, I just do not know what shots to get, can anyone give me a list of go to shots.



I wanna see a website.


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Mar 25, 2014)

e.rose said:


> PhotoCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello pro's
> ...



What do you mean


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoCalifornia said:
> ...



Exactly what I said. I want to see your website... your work... your portfolio.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 25, 2014)

If your going to be the photographer for your best friends wedding be sure that both you and your best friend understand that if you mess up your probably no longer going to be friends at all because it's things are going to be EXTREMELY AWKWARD every time you see him or his wife. 

If both you and your best friend are ok with that being a possible outcome (and the chances of that outcome are higher because you have never photographed a wedding) then go ahead and photograph the wedding.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> If your going to be the photographer for your best friends wedding be sure that both you and your best friend understand that if you mess up your probably no longer going to be friends at all because it's things are going to be EXTREMELY AWKWARD every time you see him or his wife.  If both you and your best friend are ok with that being a possible outcome (and the chances of that outcome are higher because you have never photographed a wedding) then go ahead and photograph the wedding.



Seems like he's never even photographed people, let alone a wedding... But I only dug so far.

Hence why I'm asking to see a website/portfolio. Maybe I'm wrong and just didn't look long enough.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## PhotoCalifornia (Mar 25, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> If your going to be the photographer for your best friends wedding be sure that both you and your best friend understand that if you mess up your probably no longer going to be friends at all because it's things are going to be EXTREMELY AWKWARD every time you see him or his wife.
> 
> If both you and your best friend are ok with that being a possible outcome (and the chances of that outcome are higher because you have never photographed a wedding) then go ahead and photograph the wedding.



It is not there actual wedding, more like the ceremony, so it does not matter so much to the couple and also I told them that I cannot promise prfessional shots. I am going to practice at the rehersal aswell


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> It is not there actual wedding, more like the ceremony



Huh? :scratch:

Since when is the ceremony not an actual wedding?

And are you not planning on sharing your work with us, then?

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## manaheim (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah. Everyone has given you some great answers... which is pretty rare for this kind of thread.  

The risks are these:

- Being a competent photographer is one thing, being prepared for the technical rigors of a wedding is another. Weddings are the hardest things I've ever done, and I was a photographer for ten years before I shot one.
- Being prepared for the rigors of dealing with people AT a wedding is yet another. People can be pretty wacky in a variety of ways.
- Being prepared for the rigors of being on the job 100% of the time (minus 30 minutes to eat), for 8-14 hours... is another thing.  Not to be gross, but I drank 1 GALLON of Gatorade and another quart or so of water over a 10 hour period, and did not go to the bathroom once.  Weddings are GRUELLING.
- Being able to have a strong enough relationship with your friends that they won't hate you when you screw up the pictures is yet another... and really... no matter how much you think it'll be great, if you screw this up, it will hang over your friendship for as long as that friendship remains intact.
- Having spare equipment for everything is an issue as well. Redundant memory cards is also very important.

And on and on.  I could write a book about all the stuff I know about this, and I've only done like 12 weddings.

I can tell you WITHOUT QUESTION that it is going to be much harder than you think.  Impossible? No.  But don't fool yourself. No matter how good you are, you're probably not as ready for this as you think.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 25, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > If your going to be the photographer for your best friends wedding be sure that both you and your best friend understand that if you mess up your probably no longer going to be friends at all because it's things are going to be EXTREMELY AWKWARD every time you see him or his wife.
> ...



The ceremony IS THE ACTUAL WEDDING. And it WILL MATTER TO THEM if it did dent they would not be getting married. 

Practicing at a rehearsal is hardly going to be enough practice. If you want to practice you should find a wedding photographer to second shoot for a several times before your friends wedding.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 25, 2014)

:addpics:

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 25, 2014)

manaheim said:


> - Being prepared for the rigors of dealing with people AT a wedding is yet another. People can be pretty wacky in a variety of ways.
> - Being prepared for the rigors of being on the job 100% of the time (minus 30 minutes to eat), for 8-14 hours... is another thing.



And the difficulty of that is going to be compounded by all the other friends of yours that are attending the wedding. They will be there trying to have a good time and may distract you from doing the job. Your not there to socialize and have a good time you are there to work. 



manaheim said:


> I can tell you WITHOUT QUESTION that it is going to be much harder than you think.  Impossible? No.  But don't fool yourself. No matter how good you are, you're probably not as ready for this as you think.



Amen. Even if it does not bother him much it will bother her. And because she doesn't want to be around you then your probably not going to see much of him.


----------



## Darkershadesofbrown (Apr 13, 2014)

Much has changed in the wedding photography industry over the last couple of years. I don't work with a shot list anymore. Take the family pictures and then just take pictures of whatever you find interesting.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is older thread but the "professional/street/fine/lots of sports/photographer" has failed to return, has not offered up a web site, that likely does not exist, is too embarrassed to provide any sample of work, made some absolutely stupid statements, "I'll practice at rehearsal " What we have here is a failure to communicate.  Amateur, but hey, you have a camera.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 14, 2014)

e.rose said:


> PhotoCalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > It is not there actual wedding, more like the ceremony
> ...



Well, when your 2 years old.. those don't count. 



> And are you not planning on sharing your work with us, then?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum



Because were such nice people.. really.. 

Ok.. well some of them are nice people.. really...

Lol


----------



## JoeW (Apr 20, 2014)

PhotoCalifornia said:


> Hello pro's
> I have been really into photography for a few years, and even run a buisness as a fine and street art photography and some product photography, and a lot of sports. My best friend is getting married and they asked me to be the wedding photographer. I am confident in my equipment and skill, I just do not know what shots to get, can anyone give me a list of go to shots.



The list of shots depends upon what style of photography you're taking to the wedding.   For instance, a VERY basic division of wedding shooting styles would be photojournalist/reportage, traditional, contemporary, and artistic.  The shots each style would focus on would be different with that style.  If you're shooting what some call a photojournalist approach, then you're telling a story (from start to finish).  Additionally, it varies with the package.  When my wife and I got married 21 years ago, we got a very basic package from an outstanding and established photographer.  We could have gotten much more involved (pre-wedding portraits, bridal nude/boudoir poses.  One of my brothers was married and the package included portraits of all family members by unit (i.e.: each brother with his wife and kids).  Some packages include details about the reception and party.

I don't consider myself a wedding photographer.  I've shot plenty of weddings of friends--but I've always refused pay and always refused to be the principal photographer (I've just been a friend with a camera).  I've had a couple of friends (or even the bride of my friend) who told me they liked my work more than the photographer they hired.  But there are a couple of key points here:  I was never the guy that my friend(s) were counting on to produce results so there was never any danger to the relationship.  B/c if you shoot the wedding of a friend or family member, you need to be prepared for the results if they don't like what you give them (and that happens even to the best of photographers).

There are a number of very long threads here (some of them quite painful to read) that I suggest you go through--they'll have not only the details that you crave but also a lot of other instructions (critical backup equipment, site scouting issues, working with the wedding planner, etc.).


----------

